# Anybody making speargun bands?



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Got lots of leftover wishbones...anybody making any bands?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Tie you own a simple clove hitch with a couple more tucks. here's a web sight for all the material to make them.
http://www.spearamerica.com/all-gear.html


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

KP if you have a problem just PM me and bring them over here and I will help you. West side of Pensacola.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

You've got a local shop in Destin that can tie custom bands for you too. If you are looking for any supplies and/or advice to do it yourself check out our selection and give us a call.

https://benthicoceansports.com/collections/band-materials


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

*Don't drive to Destin*

Went to a shop in Destin, gave them some bands/shock cord for something special and said duplicate these I need an extra set. They duplicated them and threw out the perfectly good set I handed to them as a guide. 

Miscommunication? Yes. Did they offer to replace the original stuff they threw out even though it would have cost them pennies? No. Will I ever deal with those guys again, nah.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Like Sealark said--*

Even if you've never made a single band, I can't imagine it taking even a confirmed klutz more than 10 minutes to make the first one. One tip I'll offer is don't cut your string too short. I used 130# Dacron for many years. I can't remember even one failure after I started making 2 wraps of electrical tape around the ends of the band (tie off point) before tying your Clove Hitch.

Making bands a tiny bit long will increase their life a bunch but it will hurt your shaft speed some.

If you'll keep your gun in the shade as much as possible while on the boat, you will extend band life a bit. Of course, bands will keep a long time in the fridge.

Rubber band material has really increased in cost since I was diving but so has everything else.

Inspect your wishbones every time you use them. One of the most serious spearfishing injuries I ever saw was caused by a broken wish bone. It darn near tore a friend's thumb off. I used most every skill I learned as an Army medic that day. I know for certain that it was terribly painful.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

We used to make ours out of surgical tubing for our 3 band Arbolette guns. Of course, we always made them shorter than stock bands for more speed and power, but we were shooting fish up to 400 pounds.


----------

